
Five new Y Combinator startups to watch - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2010/08/24/five-new-y-combinator-startups-to-watch/
======
hammmatt
Congrats to all Y-Combinator startups.

FutureAdvisor grabbed my attention. It seems like a great idea and will work
for a majority of their costumers.

Does anyone know what direction they wish to take the company? For example,
are they going to expand into more types of investment? Do you think they will
help manage businesses at some point?

Those types of expansions, would interest me personally. However, I bet it is
still way to young and non-profitable to know if they want to go down that
road.

